# Wann haben die Massaker in Syrien endlich ein Ende?



## RyzA (6. März 2012)

Was meint ihr wie wird es in Syrien weitergehen? Assad mordet fröhlich weiter:


Blutbad in Syrien: TV-Sender zeigen Horrorbilder aus Homs - Politik | STERN.DE

sollte man wie in Lybien von außen militärisch eingreifen? Oder das Volk dort seinem Schicksal überlassen?

Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht aber ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sein eigenes Volk so abschlachten kann. Die schlachten sogar Kinder ab!
Angeblich wollen sie in Syrien auch nichts von außen machen weil die Region instabil werden könnte. Wegen Israel, Iran, Hisbollah usw.

Rußland und China sind strikt dagegen. Was nicht verwunderlich ist.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht recht, ein Argument ist das man gegen Gaddafi auch vorgegangen ist. Ich persönlich würde zwar ein Militärschlag der Nato begrüßen, aber ob das Außenpolitisch immer Sinn macht und alles ist eben problematisch. 

Aber solange der Großteil des Militäres an Asads Seite ist hat das Volk alleine wenig Chancen. 

Die Zone dort ist sehr instabil und ich denke das man gegen der kommenden Atommacht Iran auch was unternehmen muss. Ich denke da sind wir einem Krieg nicht mehr als 3 Jahre entfernt. 

Aber man muss auch immer das große Ganze sehen und auf die politischen, wirtschaftlichen und auch auf die Folgen für die Zivilbevölkerung denken. Das muss halt gut überlegt sein.

Und meiner Meinung nach hat Obama nicht denn Mumm in den Iran einzumarschieren, da braucht es vielleicht einen anderen US Präsidenten.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2012)

Solange Russland und China den Sicherheitsrat der UN blockieren wird nichts passieren. Ohne die Zustimmung des Sicherheitsrates darf die Nato oder ein anderes Land nicht militärisch eingreifen.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange Russland und China den Sicherheitsrat der UN blockieren wird nichts passieren. Ohne die Zustimmung des Sicherheitsrates darf die Nato oder ein anderes Land nicht militärisch eingreifen.


 
Das ist sowieso richtig. Doch andere Länder könnten mehr Druck machen wenn sie für ein Eingreifen wären.


----------



## michelthemaster (6. März 2012)

Es ist einfach eine Schande, dass so etwas in unserer "modernen" Welt passieren kann. Wenn zB die USA hilft, ist sie meist nur auf Öl aus... Alles Heuchler, China sowieso. Ich geb denen noch ein paar Jahre, dann macht ihr Volk diese extreme Unterdrückung und Zensur auch nicht mehr mit.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2012)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Alles Heuchler, China sowieso. Ich geb denen noch ein paar Jahre, dann macht ihr Volk diese extreme Unterdrückung und Zensur auch nicht mehr mit.


 
Hehe...
Das was Syrien gerade macht, wurde vor etwas mehr als 20 Jahren noch "die chinesische Lösung" genannt.

Ich kann kein Ende in Syrien mehr absehen, Kriege haben ihre eigene Dynamik.


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso richtig. Doch andere Länder könnten mehr Druck machen wenn sie für ein Eingreifen wären.


 
Mehr als Boykotte wird es nicht geben und was machen schon einige. Aber eben nicht die die an Syrien verdienen. Die Russen liefern Waffen. Die wären ja blöde wenn sie zustimmen würden Syrien militärisch anzugreifen.


----------



## Seeefe (6. März 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach hat Obama nicht denn Mumm in den Iran einzumarschieren, da braucht es vielleicht einen anderen US Präsidenten.


 
Wenn das Volk nicht hinter ihm steht, kann der auch keinen Krieg anfangen. Die Heimatfront darf man nicht vernachlässigen 

Jedenfalls kann man knicken das die NATO oder wer einschreitet ohne zustimmung Chinas und Russland. Die sind "enge" Partner Syriens, vorallem Russland macht doch schöne Waffengeschäfte mit Syrien. 

Die müsste man erstmal überzeugen.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. März 2012)

Die Welt ist einfach *******, oder nein besser gesagt der Mensch ist es.


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne die Zustimmung des Sicherheitsrates darf die Nato oder ein anderes Land nicht militärisch eingreifen.



Aha... und ich dachte der Sicherheitsrat war auch gegen den Einmarsch im Irak!?


Ja, solche Taten sollte es in heutigen Zeiten eigentlich nicht geben. Wie hier manche schon sagten gibt es aber leider auch andere, wichtige Nationen die ähnliche Verhältnisse aufweisen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (6. März 2012)

Und was hat sowas auf einer PC Hardware Seite zu suchen ?
Sorry , aber da gibbed andere Foren für


----------



## Seeefe (6. März 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Und was hat sowas auf einer PC Hardware Seite zu suchen ?
> Sorry , aber da gibbed andere Foren für




Dann musst du ja nicht in diese Unterforum kommen, was ganz zufälliger Weise ´Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft´ als Namen hat.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. März 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Und was hat sowas auf einer PC Hardware Seite zu suchen ?
> Sorry , aber da gibbed andere Foren für


 
Lies mal den Namen des Unterforum bevor du Blödsinn redest.


----------



## derP4computer (6. März 2012)

> Wann haben die Massaker in Syrien endlich ein Ende?


Ich hoffe ziemlich bald, die Zustände in dem Land sind einfach schrecklich, das muss ein Ende haben.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. März 2012)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Aha... und ich dachte der Sicherheitsrat war auch gegen den Einmarsch im Irak!?
> 
> 
> Ja, solche Taten sollte es in heutigen Zeiten eigentlich nicht geben. Wie hier manche schon sagten gibt es aber leider auch andere, wichtige Nationen die ähnliche Verhältnisse aufweisen.


 Die USA wurden ja (angeblich von Terroristen) angegriffen (9/11) und Irak hatte angeblich MVW (Massenvernichtungswaffen), weswegen (fast) niemand etwas dagegen gesagt hat.


----------



## michelthemaster (6. März 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Die Welt ist einfach *******, oder nein besser gesagt der Mensch ist es.


 
Hey Kollege, hier mal ein Zitat aus einer selbstgeschriebenen Geschichte von mir, denke das ist ganz passend:

"Es gibt keinen größeren Greuel, als den Krieg auf dieser Welt! Kein größerer Greuel als den Menschen selbst, der es vermag, dieses furchtbare Leid und diese Zerstörung zuzulassen.", Micha Quär

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Seeefe (6. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Die USA wurden ja (angeblich von Terroristen) angegriffen (9/11) und Irak hatte angeblich MVW (Massenvernichtungswaffen), weswegen (fast) niemand etwas dagegen gesagt hat.


 
Achja wiedermal die wunderschönen Verschwörugnstheorien 

Punkt 1 ist Falsch, Punkt 2 aber richtig. 

Dennoch muss ich dich nochmal korriegieren. Die Vereinen Nationen waren gegen den Einmarsch in den Irak, nur hat sich Ex-Präsident Busch nicht um die UN gekümmert und hat sein Ding durchgezogen, obs den anderen nu passte oder nicht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Achja wiedermal die wunderschönen Verschwörugnstheorien
> 
> Punkt 1 ist Falsch, Punkt 2 aber richtig.
> 
> Dennoch muss ich dich nochmal korriegieren. Die Vereinen Nationen waren gegen den Einmarsch in den Irak, nur hat sich Ex-Präsident Busch nicht um die UN gekümmert und hat sein Ding durchgezogen, obs den anderen nu passte oder nicht.


 Ich will keine OT-Diskussion auslösen, deshalb lasse ich es an dieser Stelle mal gut sein.


----------



## Seeefe (6. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich will keine OT-Diskussion auslösen, deshalb lasse ich es an dieser Stelle mal gut sein.


 
Darüber muss man auch garnicht Disskutieren, weil man über Fakten nicht disskutieren kann


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. März 2012)

Eine Verwarnung wegen OT-Disskusion reicht mir schon


----------



## Icejester (6. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> sollte man wie in Lybien von außen militärisch eingreifen? Oder das Volk dort seinem Schicksal überlassen?


 
Nein. Auch in Libyen hätte man nicht eingreifen sollen. Sowas müssen die betroffenen Staaten selbst regeln. Und für uns kann eine Gewaltherrschaft, die nach außen friedlich auftritt, dort wesentlich sinnvoller sein, als ein freies Land, das sich dann sofort in die Arme des extremen Islamismus stürzt, wie aktuell in Libyen und Ägypten. Wir würden uns damit letztlich einen Bärendienst erweisen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Solange Russland und China den Sicherheitsrat  der UN blockieren wird nichts passieren. Ohne die Zustimmung des  Sicherheitsrates darf die Nato oder ein anderes Land nicht militärisch  eingreifen.


 
Leider sind die UN aber nur ein wichtigtuerischer Papiertiger, der keine Möglichkeit hat, Verstöße gegen Beschlüsse des Sicherheitsrates zu sanktionieren. Ob der nun zustimmt oder nicht, ist letztlich also völlig egal.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. März 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nein. Auch in Libyen hätte man nicht eingreifen sollen. Sowas müssen die betroffenen Staaten selbst regeln. Und für uns kann eine Gewaltherrschaft, die nach außen friedlich auftritt, dort wesentlich sinnvoller sein, als ein freies Land, das sich dann sofort in die Arme des extremen Islamismus stürzt, wie aktuell in Libyen und Ägypten. Wir würden uns damit letztlich einen Bärendienst erweisen.


 Haben Sie Beweise für die Behauptung, dass man sich in Libyen und Ägypten "in die Arme des extremen Islamismus stürzt"? (Bitte keine Klatschblätter wie Bild&Co.)

Edit: Sorry geht wieder Richtung OT...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

Solange unsere Medienberichte weiterhin reine Propaganda sind, man keinerlei realistische Infos bekommt, halte ich es für müssig darüber ernsthaft zu diskutieren. Ja, Assads Vorgehen war auf jeden Fall inkorrekt, aber bei den Terroristen/Rebellen ist es nicht anders.
Und solange mir keiner erklären kann, wie eine Stadt zwar vollkommen abgeriegelt sein kann und zugleich sich Rebellen zurückziehen können, glaube ich unseren Medien da auch nichts mehr.

Wobei ich es lustig fand, als sich die "Rebellen" in Homs versteckt hatten und Assad auf die Stadt feuern lies, war er schuld am Tod von Zivilisten. Wenn aber Israel im Gazastreifen Häuser mit Hamasanhängern bombardiert, dann ist die Hamas schuld, weil sie sich feige hinter Zivilisten versteckt.

€dit: zu der Frage über mir: zumindest zu Lybien gab es da einiges an Infos zu, bin imo leider nur mit dem Smartphone on, musste also selber googeln.
Zumal die "Befreiung" Lybiens sowieso schon ein eher dunkles Kapitel ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie wird es in Syrien weitergehen? Assad mordet fröhlich weiter:



Es geht weiter mit "Assad mordet (fröhlich?) weiter" - und andere auch.
Um ehrlich zu sein fehlen mir einfach die nötigen Informationen, um die Lage in Syrien zu beurteilen. Alles, was man hat, kommt von Leuten die eindeutig eine politische Agenda haben und zeigt so kleine Ausschnitte, dass eine Einschätzung der Lage fast unmöglich ist. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Zustände gut sind - aber wie schlecht sie sind, kann man imho nicht abschätzen. Würdest du z.B. einen Taliban fragen, was die USA in Afghanistan machen, würde er dir vermutlich ähnliche Bilder vorlegen.
Genausowenig lässt sich sagen, wie eigentlich die Mehrheitsverhältnisse in Syrien liegen.

Das einzige, was man einigermaßen abschätzen kann, ist, dass man wenig daran ändern kann. In dem Land herrscht Bürgerkrieg, genauer: In den Städten dieses Landes. Die NATO hat es bekanntermaßen schon hinbekommen, in Libyien, wo sie sich auf Wüstengebiete und den Luftraum konzentrieren sollte (so jedenfalls bei bekanntgabe des Mandats gesagt...), jede menge Zivlisten und zivile Einrichtungen zu beschädigen. Derartige Militäraktionen im dichter besiedelten Syrien, vor allem in den umkämpften Großstädten, wären ein reines Massaker.


Und wie u.a. ebenfalls Libyien gezeigt hat, bringt so ein Einsatz ja auch nicht unbedingt eine Besserung. In Libyien sahen sich früher 5-25% (je nachdem, wen man so fragt - und in welcher Phase wirtschaftlicher Zusammenarbeit) der Bevölkerung wegen ihrer politischen Meinung Menschenrechtsverletzungen durch ein despotisches Regime ausgesetzt, heute sehen sich 10-20% der Bevölkerung wegen ihrer Ethnie/Herkunft Menschenrechtsverletzungen durch 50% der Bevölkerung ausgesetzt. Toller Gewinn. Parallel wurde eine eigentlich recht gute Infrastruktur vernichtet, Islamisten zu politischem Einfluss verholfen und vor allem massenhaft Waffen in freien Umlauf gebracht, mit dem Ergebniss, dass jetzt halb Afrika brennt. Die ersten Punkte mag man noch gegen Idealismus aufwiegen, der letzte ist imho pures Versagen.

Sowas muss man in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft zu Israel, Israels Lieblingsfeinden und Kurdistan nicht unbedingt wiederholen. Zumal in einem verbündeten des Irans und -wie oben erwähnt- mit vorraussichtlich sehr vielen unschuldigen Toten.

(Militärische) Aufklärungseinsätze wären vielleicht ein Ansatz, vielleicht kann man das Informationsdefizit ja ein wenig eindämmen. Ansonsten bleibt nur zu hoffen und abzuwarten, dass die Kriegsparteien ein klareres Bild abgeben oder sich zumindest teilweise aus Wohngebieten zurückziehen.
(Beide Seiten. Soviel ist zumindest auch in den einseitigen Rebelleninformationen noch zu erkennen: Die Stadtviertel, die von Assads Armee beschossen werden, enthalten nicht nur Unschuldige, sondern eben auch bewaffnete, verschanzte Kämpfer. Die müsste man übrigens, wenn man den etablierten Definitionen der USA folgt, als "unlawful combatants" einstufen und ihnen somit sämtliche Rechte aberkennen.)


----------



## Icejester (9. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Haben Sie Beweise für die Behauptung, dass man sich in Libyen und Ägypten "in die Arme des extremen Islamismus stürzt"? (Bitte keine Klatschblätter wie Bild&Co.)


 
Okay, war Tunesien. Bitte: Tunesien: Gewalttätige Proteste nach Wahlsieg der Islamisten - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE

Aber in Ägypten geht die Reise wohl in dieselbe Richtunge. Finde nur den Artikel dazu nicht mehr. Und in Libyen ist momentan ja anscheinend alles ungeklärt. Aber diese Friedhofsschändung bei Bengasi ist ja auch nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei. Wenn das in dieser Richtung weiter geht, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. März 2012)

Haben Sie sich ihre eigene Quelle mal selber durchgelesen?
Hier mal ein Paar Zitate aus dem Bericht, die gegen ihre These spricht, wonach sich Tunesien in die Arme des _extremen Islamismus_ stürzt:


> Die Ennahda selbst vergleicht sich hingegen mit der islamisch-konservativen türkischen Regierungspartei AKP





> Der von der Ennahda nominierte Kandidat für das Amt des  Übergangs-Regierungschefs, Hamadi Jebali, sprach sich gegen  Alkoholverbote oder Kleidervorschriften aus. Die traditionellen  Freiheiten seien „für Ausländer ebenso wie für Tunesier garantiert“,  sagte Jebali.


----------



## Redbull0329 (10. März 2012)

Wenn Assad an einem Strick hängt oder eine Kugel im Kopf hat.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. März 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Assad an einem Strick hängt oder eine Kugel im Kopf hat.



Oder wenn die "Rebellen" nicht mehr auf Regierungstruppen schießen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. März 2012)

oder wenn jeder in Syrien lebender Mensch tot ist...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:
			
		

> oder wenn jeder in Syrien lebender Mensch tot ist...



Nuke them all?

Gibts eigentlich inzwischen mal internationale Forderungen an BEIDE Seiten die Kampfhandlungen einzustellen?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. März 2012)

Nein (glaub ich zumindest). Die Regierungen sind entweder auf der Seite der syrischen Regierung (z.B. Russland oder China) oder auf der Seite der Rebellen (z.B. USA).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2012)

Russland und China richten sich allgemein gegen internationale Einmischung. Sonderlich pro-Syrien sind sie nicht unbedingt. (Die mögen zwar Hauptlieferant für Waffen sein, aber das kleine Syrien ist alles andere, als ein Hauptabnehmer). Aber ich denke nicht, dass sich jemand in der herrschenden Situation (auch der von EU und USA vorgegebenen diplomatischen) in irgend einer Weise contra-Rebellen positionieren möchte. Also kritisiert man lieber niemanden, als beide Seiten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. März 2012)

Russland und die Arabische Liga haben sich jetzt scheinbar zu was durchgerungen:
http://www.de.rian.ru/politics/20120310/263017329.html


----------



## D@ve (10. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Nein (glaub ich zumindest). Die Regierungen sind entweder auf der Seite der syrischen Regierung (z.B. Russland oder China) oder auf der Seite der Rebellen (z.B. USA).


 Ganz so einfach isses dann doch auch nicht ...


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (10. März 2012)

Russland ist nicht nur wegen den Waffenlieferungen an Syrien interessiert. Die haben auch ne große Marine-Basis dort, von wo aus die Ihre "Mittelmeergeschäfte" kontrollieren und wenn Assad gestürtzt wird, können die den Laden mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit dicht machen.


----------



## Icejester (11. März 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Haben Sie sich ihre eigene Quelle mal selber durchgelesen?
> Hier mal ein Paar Zitate aus dem Bericht, die gegen ihre These spricht, wonach sich Tunesien in die Arme des _extremen Islamismus_ stürzt:


 
Selektives Zitieren ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Der Satz davor lautet: "Kritiker werfen der Ennahda Fundamentalismus vor und glauben, sie wolle  Menschenrechte, speziell für Frauen, und Meinungsfreiheit beschneiden." So. Und dagegen sagt die Partei selbst, sie wäre wesentlich gemäßigter. Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Das würde jeder tun. NPD und LINKE sagen von sich selbst auch, daß sie furchtbar harmlos sind.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (11. März 2012)

Wie Sie schon geschrieben haben, die Kritiker werfen vor und glauben. Das sind reine Spekulationen.


----------



## Icejester (11. März 2012)

Aha. Linke und NPD sind der Logik nach also auch völlig in Ordnung. Sehr aufschlußreich.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (12. März 2012)

Können Sie z.B. anhand von Parteiprogrammen beweisen, dass NPd oder Linke extremistisch sind? Nein! Deshalb sind auch versuche, solche Parteien zu verbieten, gescheitert.


----------

